# Can anyone help identify this Colnago frame?



## leonho (May 5, 2011)

Hi - I am thinking of buying this Colnago bike from a friend. I havent seen him in over 20 years. Found him on Facebook. He said this bike frame is 2006 and components are 2009 (campagolo Record). He said new bike is over 10k. he is willing to sell the bike for 4k. I am recently started biking so I dont know much. can anyone help identify type of frame and year? is it road bike frame? is $4k a good deal? please advise.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Carbonissimo circa 2004

personally I don't like it, I've seen Carbonissimo frames sold for some $1300 so probably the pricing could be a bit high.


If I had $4000 to spend on a used Colnago I'd buy one of the many C-50s or EPs on the market for around ( and under ) that price


----------



## Herkwo (Nov 8, 2002)

*C45*

Similar to the Carbonissimo but not... It's a C45 as you can tell by the seatpost and internal cable routing. It is more of a TT frame than normal road frame.

C45 Overview:

All carbon Colnago Monocoque frame and carbon star fork made in Italy. The Monocoque carbon frame is made to an exclusive Colnago design in Italian carbon manufacturer ATR's High-Tech factory. The high level of fabrication and finishing, elegant design and great ride are what Ernesto Colnago would expect from all of his bikes. This is a extremely rare and unique frame, each with its own hand painted scheme (no 2 alike) and very hard to find. For true Colnago collector! The C45 is above the Carbonissimo in the Colnago line-up (C45 has internal cable routing and was the mainstay TT bike). Additionally, the C45 is the same frame used for many seasons on the very rare and highly sought after Colnago Ferrari limited edition bikes (just different paint schemes). 

Here are a couple of links w/ some additional info and photos (one w/ same paint scheme too): http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/560424/ 
http://il-diavolo.com/profi-rennrad-radsport-shop/popup_image.php?pID=1404&imgID=0 

Also think $4K is way too much to pay. I agree w/ Salsa_Lover, there are other better/newer offerings for that price.


----------



## leonho (May 5, 2011)

thank you so much guys. you just saved me $4k. I thought the bike is worth over 10k so getting it for 4k would be a great deal but based on your info...it's not a good deal..


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Definitely not a good deal. Built up my Colnago Cristallo in 2006 for $5,200 with Record 10 and everything was brand new.

At first blush, I thought it was a C35, but now I am leaning toward a C45, both of which are time trial frames.

$4,000 is way too much money for that bike. You can get some newer Colnago frames with Campy 10 speed on them for $4,000.

Maybe it is a good thing you haven't seen this "friend" in 20+ years.


----------



## jjp (Mar 3, 2005)

Also, It'll be as stiff as a board.


----------



## Loosecog (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi all, I know this is an old thread but what is the estimated value of a current C45 frame. Condition 9/10, shop soiled with uncut fork stem. Many thanks


----------

